# 650b frame for lower (120mm) suspension?



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2018 Scout and while I enjoy it, I really wouldn't mind something nimbler; it rides like a pig something. Maybe it's style and age: I'm not into hucking or doing any big drops anymore, just choosing fast lines, technical terrain. 

I rode a Transition Throttle for 2 years and while I loved it, I did miss having just a wee bit of rear cush'. 

So this had me thinking. I have a great custom build for the Scout -- with boost -- so maybe I could swap it all over to a different frame and sell the Scout. Any recommendations? Thx!


----------



## RobertRinAustin (Dec 16, 2020)

Not what you want to do, but I'd swap the Scout to a Spur and buy some new wheels. It looks like the funnest 120 bike out there. Lighter than most, yet still able to tackle just about anything. Of course this assumes you can actually get one.


----------



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

RobertRinAustin said:


> Not what you want to do, but I'd swap the Scout to a Spur and buy some new wheels. It looks like the funnest 120 bike out there. Lighter than most, yet still able to tackle just about anything. Of course this assumes you can actually get one.


Thanks! I was just checking out that bike. Looks sick. And I love Transition, obviously. Looks like they're totally sold out, of course.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I picked this bike over a Scout a while back and it's a ripper.









Shred Dogg


The Guerrilla Gravity Shred Dogg is a short travel trail 27.5 full-suspension mountain bike. This MTB has 130 mm rear travel in Trail Mode and 140 mm rear travel in Gravity Mode, using 27.5" wheels. The Shred Dogg frame is manufactured in Denver, CO using Revved Carbon Technology and the Modular...




ridegg.com


----------

